# Subs wanted CT



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking for some drivers and atv operators.


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

Whereabouts? Do you need a skid steer?


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I couldve used a skid. I passed on everything that needed heavy equipment. 

Right now I have all my accounts in Groton, CT. If your close enough you can look at the walks. With a skid it would only be maybe 2 hours of work.


----------

